# Ned's latest soundtrack on NBC this Saturday



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey gang,

Just wanted to share that this Saturday, August 6th, at 8 pm, the NBC movie *Who Is Simon Miller*, which I scored in entirety, will air. The music features LASS Sordinos, CineBrass, Symphobia, Omnisphere, SoundIron Circle Bells and 8dio's Propanium. You can see the official promo on Youtube (not my music), and I'll try to link to some of the music later today or tomorrow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxkKBqj_3UM


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 3, 2011)

That's awesome, Ned! Congrats! I'll certainly check it out!

- Mike


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Ned!


----------



## schatzus (Aug 3, 2011)

Fantastic Ned! Just set my DVR.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats, Ned, I will check it out.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 3, 2011)

So _you're_ the guy who's getting paying gigs. :mrgreen: 

Very cool, Ned. I'm setting my TIVO. 8)


----------



## TARI (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Ned! =o


----------



## madbulk (Aug 3, 2011)

That's great Ned. Congrats.


----------



## rgames (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool - I'll check it out.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 3, 2011)

Congreats, Ned!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike Greene @ 3/8/2011 said:


> So _you're_ the guy who's getting paying gigs. :mrgreen: quote]
> 
> Ha! You had me in stitches!
> 
> *cough* no work all of last year *cough*


----------



## Daniel (Aug 3, 2011)

Ned you are great!

Best,


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 3, 2011)

Way to go Ned, congrats!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you, my friends, much appreciated!


----------



## John DeBorde (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome Ned!

=o


----------



## synthetic (Aug 3, 2011)

Killer!!! 

No vintage synths on this one?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome Ned!! Unfortunately I dont have cable, but if/when it hits netflix I'll check it out!


----------



## José Herring (Aug 3, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Aug 03 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Just wanted to share that this Saturday, August 6th, at 8 pm, the NBC movie *Who Is Simon Miller*, which I scored in entirety, will air. The music features LASS Sordinos, CineBrass, Symphobia, Omnisphere, SoundIron Circle Bells and 8dio's Propanium. You can see the official promo on Youtube (not my music), and I'll try to link to some of the music later today or tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxkKBqj_3UM



Good job Ned. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 4, 2011)

synthetic @ 3/8/2011 said:


> Killer!!!
> 
> No vintage synths on this one?



Sure! I used my Moog Source and Roland SH-5. But not as much as I would have liked. On a tight deadline, Omnisphere is hard to beat. :D


----------

